# Fluid Flex



## tamia (May 14, 2004)

Can I use fluid flex in place of butter in a cake recipe? Would I have to make adjustments to the other ingredients?

Thanks!!

Tami


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

No, you can't. It's specifically formulated for hi-ratio cakes. I have a recipe somewhere, just need to find it. Maybe it's even posted on this board somewhere.

Whaddya know? It's in the thread on this page called I need Help.


whole eggs 3 lb 5 oz
liquid shortening 1 lb 4 oz
milk 1 lb
vanilla 2 oz
sugar 2 lb 8 oz
cake flour 2 lb
baking powder 2.25 oz
salt .75 oz

Put all liquid ingredients in mixer bowl. Sift all dry ingredients. Place dry on wet, mix on low for 30 seconds to moisten. Whip 4 minutes on high, scrape down, mix 3 minutes on medium. Scale 1 lb 7 oz to a 9" pan, 350 till golden brown.

All purpose flour will work, won't be as tender, but don't try it with high gluten. It sounds like you might have mis-scaled the baking powder.


----------

